

The Ph.D. Grind: A Ph.D. Student Memoir. [pdf] - bkudria
http://pgbovine.net/PhD-memoir/pguo-PhD-grind.pdf

======
chaud
Previous discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4179982>

